

PennySaver Goes Out of Business After 50 Years - prostoalex
http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2015/05/23/pennysaver-newspaper-goes-out-of-business-after-50-years-shocking-workers-given-no-notice/#.VWEuxE6xjM0.twitter

======
taksintik
Embrace the net or die.

